# Northeast TN



## Robert Dozier (Mar 24, 2009)

I am 30,000 ft up in the air flying home. The guy next to me on the flight meets asking what is RTF and why do I keep checking the site?

So....Any news from Bristol?


Robert Dozier


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Derby
Back to 2nd
All except 3, 10, 17, and 22.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

thanks for the callbacks......Go 9 and 15. 9 is a grandpup and 15 is a pup by my dawg.....


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Derby Update
15 Back to 3rd:
2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 11, 13, 14, 16, 18, 20, 21, 23


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> thanks for the callbacks......Go 9 and 15. 9 is a grandpup and *15 *is a pup by my dawg.....


Nope, Otey! You want to be rooting for Lucky Number 13! 13 is out of your dawg!


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Derby...
2 pups yet to run the 3rd. I'll be on the road for a bit so will be a while before I get the call backs.


Good luck to all, but especially Reese!


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Derby...
7 Back to the 4th:
2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 16, 21


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Susan I am judging a Ruckus pup at OVRC next weekend


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Derby Final Results
1st #16 Owner John Shoffner Handler Mike Ough
2nd #21 Stanley Hurd Mike Ough
3rd #4 Keith Pharr Keith Pharr
4th #7 Brady Collins Brady Collins
RJ #2 Buddy Johnson Gary Unger
Jam #5 Gregg Leonard Mike Ough

Thanks to Judges
George Francis
Betsy Madden
You put on some great tests.
Thanks for your time.
Gregg


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry, I am tired.
Congratulations to Sandhill Kennels,
and most notably Mike Ough,you bring 
the most out of these young dogs.
I am fortunate to have my dog on 
your truck. You are the man!!!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> Hey Susan I am judging a Ruckus pup at OVRC next weekend


That's great Otey! Little Emma!


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Are there any numbers on the open? They would be greatly appreciated.

Carole


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

I think 32 back to open land blind set for Sat AM. Sorry don't have callbacks with me.


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks, I am looking for #3 Gracie. She is one of our offspring.

Carole


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

any news?


----------



## OLD TOWN RETRIEVERS (Mar 30, 2011)

Anybody have open placments? Much appreciated


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

What is the latest on the Open and Am? 

Carole R


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Last night I heard they had 3 dogs left to run in the Open this morning


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

I know Ledford got a 1st and 3rd in the open. I think the 1st was with sky. I am waiting on the rest. I had to leave before the 4th series of the am.


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

That a boy Ledford !!


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Am results: 1st, Maggie, Kent, 2nd Stella, Didier, 3rd Caleb, Cleveland, 4th Sky, Parrish. Several JAMS.


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

GREAT Job, Dave and Stella! 

Connie and Caleb too!


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks to all of our club members and judges for your help on putting on another great event. The weather was damn near perfect for running dogs. Thanks to all the contestants for entering we sure hope you enjoyed yourselves and will come back for our spring trial. Congrats to everyone who earned placements.
Thanks
Chad


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

congrats !tommy!!!! now send me the money


----------

